# Can plants hermie in VEG state?



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 7, 2008)

if a female plant is in VEG state, do you still have to worry about 
light leaks and etc in dark periods?  Can plant hermie while in veg?


I got some girls I want to put outside, but neighbors and street lights
luminates the area.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 7, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jul 7, 2008)

sorry, I am not an authority on this subject.

 I suppose it would be possible.

I have done a lot of reading about the subject of sex and your pot plant and I have the impression nobody really knows.

they would all like to think they know but I dont think it's a for sure science.

stress seems to be the #1 thing that causes the sex thing from what I have experienced myself.

but I think about the natural conditions a plant goes thru when it is growing out side and well, it gets a lot of stress from mother nature.

inside we still manage to stress them, even when we are trying for those optimum - perfect grow room conditions.

so- pick a straw! hope for the girly one.

I know, I was no help at all! I just didnt want you to think you where being ignored!lol

have a great day and good luck with your MJ grow!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 7, 2008)

i have an outdoor grow going now..no street lights and one of my clones hermed.  it was treated just like the others, was looking at it day before yesterday, and saw those diggle flowers up where the female pre flowers are sposed to be..............So..yes they can go hermi in vedge.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 7, 2008)

yes plants can hermie in veg. stage, they can hermie anytime, you need NO LIGHT IN THE DARK PERIOD,PERIOD..


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 7, 2008)

im to the point where i believe a plant can hermie at anytime as well. even with the same conditions as other plants. i just chopped one out of my flowering box yesterday. my other plant is fine. any plant can hermie at anytime for any reason. thats just my opinion.


----------



## Tater (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats not true for outside grows.  For some reason the plants seem to deal with minor light if planted and grown outside.  It has to do with the hormone levels in the leaves of the plant, to much of one and it goes into flower, to much of the other and it reverts to veg.  I haven't done the research but if I had to hazzard a guess as to why outdoor plants can handle small amounts of light (remember we got stars and a moon outside) it would be because of the sheer intensity of the sun during the day.

Plants that hermie do so because of a genetic disposition to the hermaphrodite trait.  Sometimes stress is required to bring the trait out of dormancy (Hermaphrodisim  is actually a defensive mechanism developed by the plant to allow it to pollinate itself to help propagate the species) this trait does have the potential to be expressed at anytime though.  Plants that fall to hermie easily are looked down on by growers because of their unpredictability.  All plants can be forced to hermie through one way or another.

So to answer your question yes a plant can hermie at anytime depending on its genetic disposition to do so.  Also if you are growing inside then yes you need to worry about light leaks, if you are growing outside then that is out of your control unless you wish to purchase a tent or grow bags or something but they aren't needed unless you are trying to accomplish two harvest in a season.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 7, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Thats not true for outside grows. For some reason the plants seem to deal with minor light if planted and grown outside. It has to do with the hormone levels in the leaves of the plant, to much of one and it goes into flower, to much of the other and it reverts to veg. I haven't done the research but if I had to hazzard a guess as to why outdoor plants can handle small amounts of light (remember we got stars and a moon outside) it would be because of the sheer intensity of the sun during the day.
> 
> Plants that hermie do so because of a genetic disposition to the hermaphrodite trait. Sometimes stress is required to bring the trait out of dormancy (Hermaphrodisim is actually a defensive mechanism developed by the plant to allow it to pollinate itself to help propagate the species) this trait does have the potential to be expressed at anytime though. Plants that fall to hermie easily are looked down on by growers because of their unpredictability. All plants can be forced to hermie through one way or another.
> 
> So to answer your question yes a plant can hermie at anytime depending on its genetic disposition to do so. Also if you are growing inside then yes you need to worry about light leaks, if you are growing outside then that is out of your control unless you wish to purchase a tent or grow bags or something but they aren't needed unless you are trying to accomplish two harvest in a season.


 
I've been trying to find an answer for that for a while now. Thats the best i've heard it explained yet. thanks. now lets see how many agree.


----------



## widowmaker (Jul 7, 2008)

I had some clones on a totally fooked up light cycle.  I had them in my closet in my room, vegging 24/7.  Well after a while I got lazy with those plants and started turning the lights off when i went to bed because im an extremely light sleeper and the little light leaks were keeping me up.   Well on many occasions they where getting all sorts of light 10, 14 15, ect for about 2 weeks.   Well i finally transplanted them outside about a week and a half ago, and NO balls to this day.  These where clones from 3 different plants, and they are all still females.  So,  I guess some genetics are just more proned to herm


----------



## Tater (Jul 7, 2008)

^^^ Exactly


----------

